# HOW TO fish Lake Logan ( bottom w/minnows )



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I have been wanting to make a little how to video on fishing one of my home lakes for awhile now. Lake Logan is a great lake with a diversity of game fish species to catch. Yellow Perch, Saugeye, Channel Catfish and Large mouth Bass to name a few. The technique I show in this video are simple but can produce a ton of fish if you can get on them when their biting. I have caught basically every fish species mentioned above on this technique. Go watch the live action and share it with your friends who might be taking a trip to the Lake this summer. If you have any questions please comment below! TIGHT LINES


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Enjoy your videos.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I always did better with minnows over by the spillway


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

So You consider Lake Logan a home lake, Have Youever fished Rush Creek??


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

RiverWader said:


> So You consider Lake Logan a home lake, Have Youever fished Rush Creek??


Usually when someone calls it their “home” lake it’s because it’s one of the closer lakes to where they live so they fish it the most. Rush Creek is a pretty good ways from Nelsonville area.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Usually when someone calls it their “home” lake it’s because it’s one of the closer lakes to where they live so they fish it the most. Rush Creek is a pretty good ways from Nelsonville area.


Rush CreekLake isnt that far from Logan if You go through Breamon and up that wav bout the same distance between Nelsonville and Lake Logan


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> So You consider Lake Logan a home lake, Have Youever fished Rush Creek??


Any lake within a 20min drive of me I consider a home lake =]


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

Great Video! Looking forward to fishing the lake this weekend from my yak !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Reid man said:


> Great Video! Looking forward to fishing the lake this weekend from my yak !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crappie are suspended in the middle of the lake. troll a small crankbait or squarebill and you will slay them!


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> The crappie are suspended in the middle of the lake. troll a small crankbait or squarebill and you will slay them!


Thanks Alot


----------

